# Your local weather



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Never quite believe the weather forecast these days. So to help build up a picture of the UK weather, can we have reports from up and down the country, such as who has snow, etc.

cabby


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I cannot help with contribution as I am not in the UK. But I understand your issue. Its the same everywhere.
We have a professional weather station and feed the data to wunderground. Many other amateurs do so as well as official stations. It shows the actual weather along with satellites for clouds, rain etc. Its very good imo. You can click on an individual station and it will give you all the stats plus a forecast.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

South Oxfordshire: Clouding over after a sunny morning but with occasional bursts of sunshine. Outside temperature (sender in heavy shade and sheltered) is 8.3 deg C and not a breath of wind.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

S.E. Hampshire. 
8°c. 
Wind 1mph.
Barometer 997.2 and falling slowly.

General, hazy sun,very occasionally light shower. Pleasant.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Right at the very top of the North Yorkshire Dales border. Seems about right. Cold!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pudsey, just stopped raining, 4c, windy.

Car froze up last night, which was fun this 5:30am in me dressing gown trying to defrost it for Liz FFFFFFreeeeezinn.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Can´ help with UK weather of course cabby, but we are having `orible weather.

Sunday 13/11/2016 @ 7.30am the temperature was *-7-7°C * hoar frost and foggy.
4 days later
Thursday 17/11/2016 @ 7.30am " " " * +7.7°C *Wet and Miz.
today at this moment +6.6° Not raining, but damp and cloudy.
Jan


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

South of the Isle of Wight

Temp 8°
Wind 18 mph from the south west
Heavy cloud with occasional heavy showers.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

caulkhead said:


> South of the Isle of Wight
> 
> Temp 8°
> Wind 18 mph from the south west
> Heavy cloud with occasional heavy showers.


We just got that rain on the mainland! Temperature dropped to 5°c. Wind strengthening, pressure still dropping. 'Orrible!
Can't resist any longer, going to try me pickled onions!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> We just got that rain on the mainland! Temperature dropped to 5°c. Wind strengthening, pressure still dropping. 'Orrible!
> Can't resist any longer, going to try me pickled onions!


Looking at the sky I think theres a fair bit more heading your way :frown2: Sorry about that:serious: Where about in Hampshire are you? I am a Hampshire Hog born and bred:wink2: Born in Lyndhurst so a son of the forest. My brothers all told me that I was found under the Great Oak :grin2:

PS. Do you put chillies in your pickled onions?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

caulkhead said:


> Looking at the sky I think theres a fair bit more heading your way :frown2: Sorry about that:serious: Where about in Hampshire are you? I am a Hampshire Hog born and bred:wink2: Born in Lyndhurst so a son of the forest. My brothers all told me that I was found under the Great Oak :grin2:
> 
> PS. Do you put chillies in your pickled onions?


I'm at Purbrook, just over the hill. We often look over to the island to see what our weather is going to be, or what we're missing!
As for the pickled onions, this time we've added some of our home-grown dried chillies. The ones we open today aren't quite ready but coming along quite nicely.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

National newspaper headlines for Armageddon tonight.
Local weather forecast for 3-6 mph winds overnight with 14 mph max at 3 am, light rain and overnight temperatures between 5 and 8 deg C. 


We've put the garden chairs away but not battened down the hatches..


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> National newspaper headlines for Armageddon tonight.
> Local weather forecast for 3-6 mph winds overnight with 14 mph max at 3 am, light rain and overnight temperatures between 5 and 8 deg C.
> 
> We've put the garden chairs away but not battened down the hatches..


We're forecast to have 60 mph winds here. The missus has drawn the short straw and has to sleep in the shed tonight to hold on to the roof. It's not all bad, I'm letting the dog sleep out there too to keep her company. Getting too soft in my old age.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Be sure that there are plenty of us, with ferries booked, who've got everything crossed for calm weather in your neck of the wood.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Just come back from Amsterdam last night, a bit bumpy on the ferry to Hull.. Temperature!. it was nice and warm, in the Irish Lounge on the ferry....

ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Be sure that there are plenty of us, with ferries booked, who've got everything crossed for calm weather in your neck of the wood.


Flat calm but very, very grey at the moment, but that's usually how these things start.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've just come back from walking the dog and I passed Eskimo Nell going the other way ..... it was bl**dy perishing in the park.

Curtains drawn, fire on, central heating on, wine at room temperature, just uploaded a video to Youtube, samosas and onion bhaji in the oven and the weather can get on with it ....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Scary stuff, better double up the duvet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> *South of the Isle of Wight*
> 
> Temp 8°
> Wind 18 mph from the south west
> Heavy cloud with occasional heavy showers.


South!!! 

You got a Kayak then. Impressive!  I would start paddling fast if I were you. NORTH!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thought you lot up north had snow, ruined it for those of us who wanted a flutter with the bookies about a white Christmas.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Had snow twice this week Phil.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well we have had a full night of winds reaching 80mph down here, it got so bad the alarm went off on the van at 5am.fortunately I just happened to be up.:frown2:dustbins all over the place.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Nothing here; calm overnight with a little light rain before we got up. Now feels quite mild ( 7 deg C) because there is no wind. Overcast and grey however.

I notice that Brittany Ferries kept sailing despite horrible winds in the Channel and the Bay of Biscay.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well the night passed off uneventfully. Highest wind gust was 28 mph, but we are very sheltered. Expect it was a bit wilder on top of Portsdown Hill.
On the good side, all the trees are now stripped of leaves so just one more clear up in the garden.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nothing to report up in the Dales. No winds and we have sunshine. The north is the new tropics you know. You southerners seem to get it all now. 

Might even go kayaking on ullswater next week for a couple of hours. Looks lovely!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Any guess as how many pages this thread will run to?

Could it beat Brexit?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Any guess as how many pages this thread will run to?
> 
> Could it beat Brexit?


Dunno, but with the weather unlike Brexit eventually there will be sunshine!

Oooh, little bit if politics there!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Dunno, but with the weather unlike Brexit eventually there will be sunshine!
> 
> Oooh, little bit if politics there!


Shut it!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to apologise to our European members for saying the UK, please feel free to include yourselves to answer the enquiry about the weather in your part of the world.

cabby


----------

